# Great Road Trip of 2009



## Jeffrey (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello peoples, its been awhile since I intro'd myself here. When I did I mentioned an upcoming road trip with my guy and girl. Well we did it and had a blast. Went though CA, NV, UT, CO, KS, MO, IA, WI, MI, MN, ND, MT, ID, WA, OR, and back to CA. Finally got around to uploading. Please enjoy:

Reading the petroglyphs in Valley of Fire, Nevada








Arches NP, Utah








Rub down after swimming the Colorado River in Utah








Camping in Colorado








Hiking a quad trail in Colorado 








If I was any closer I'd be driving








Awesome view from up here








Camping in Kansas








Takes a long time to cross Kansas








Hiking in Iowa








Some lake in Iowa








Same lake






















Iowa cows are weird








In the weeds (Michigan)








Farm pond in Michigan








Back forty 








Will the Papillon, took a liking to me






















Took a long time to cross Minnesota too





























Guys in North Dakota have it rough








Visited Glacier NP, Montana















Ooooh, brisk!!















Now that's refreshing








Wet? No prob. Cold? No prob. Cold and wet? PROBLEM!!








Camping above Hungry Horse















Ummm, Good Morning . . . Now please go away and don't let the door hit you on the way out








Need more sleep








Camping in Lassen NF, California








River crossing in Lassen NF















Hiking a lava field in Lassen








Hiking Lassen National Park









Can't wait to do it again!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

GREAT pictures - absolutely stunning!! It looks like your whole family is full of adventure-seekers!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

wooowwwwwww!!! Awesome pictures!!! It looks like it was the road trip of a lifetime, I'm so happy that you took your dog with you, and I bet even he has some beautiful memories from it.    

On the other hand, we're glad you're back and I hope that you continue to share lots of photos with us!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

That is looks like a great trip! I would like to do something like that one day!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thank you for the memories! Been to several of those exact spots. Most beautiful sights in the world. Great photos.


----------



## hektor (Jan 26, 2009)

Great pictures! I like these kind of adventures trips! So jealous!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

wonderful, wonderful pictures and great memories......


----------



## ardita (Jul 14, 2009)

wow, great pictures and it seems you guys had a lot of fun, wonderful!


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Fabulous pictures.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I just love raod trips like that!! Looks like you all had a fantastic time!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent travelogue! I'm glad you had fun.

Great shots!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome pictures! Sounds like a perfect road trip! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

What a great trip! And great pictures too! I'm sure there were some wonderful memories made


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Great pics ! Thanks for sharing - what a great road trip with your furbaby ! Looks like a good time was had by all !


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

What a great trip! I would love to do something like this someday. Thanks for sharing all your fabulous pictures. Great captions too.

How long did it take you?


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

You are terrific to undertake such a trip...be glad you did. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

One word sum's that holiday up *JEALOUS. *


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

those are awesome pics!!!! i am very envious and would love to do a road trip like that!!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wow,wonderful picture.!!!!!Beautiful places.!!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow that was quite the trip. I was going to also ask how long the big adventure lasted? So glad your Goldie was along for the ride.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

totally awesome!!!! the picture "view from up there" made my stomach drop, I'm sure glad you guys had good footing! what a great trip, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Fabulous photos and trip! Too bad you missed Nebraska , it's less boring than Kansas! LOL!

The View from here pic scared the crap out me also!


----------



## Coopers Daddy (Sep 29, 2009)

Valley of fire is amazing. Did you go all the way to the back of Mouses Tank and climb up the rocks? 

And yeah you should of gone around Kansas, it does suck. I see it every day


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Glacier National Park is some of the most beautiful and inspiring country I've ever seen. I loved it there.

Yeah, that view from the top....had to look at that for awhile. Not sure I would have gone up there! 

Thanks for sharing, enjoyed it!!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Fantastic photos!!!! Thanks for sharing your incredible adventure with us! I would be remiss if I didn't say that the "view from up there" made me lose my footing as I got up and walked across my living room floor. WOW, what a picture!!! Spectacular!! You put a big smile on my face when I saw the photos of my home state, Iowa. 
Your Golden is beautiful, btw.

~Jackie


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great adventure for the three of you. Everything is better with a handsome golden along for the ride. You got to see some incredible scenery. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Those are most spectacular photos! Your pup looks soooo happy!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Now that looks like a really good adventure! Where were you in Colorado? That North Dakota photo made me mad as hell; I cannot stand it when people let their animals ride in the back of a pickup, never mind a flatbed


----------

